# help building a center channel



## bigdawg56 (Nov 1, 2008)

hi i would like to build a center channel for my ht AND audio it can only be 6 1/2 tall 7 1/2 deep and width no wider than a 50" plasma and to match the rest of the speakers around 92 sensitivity. all help will be appreciated. thank you in advance.:jiggy:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

We'll need a bit more info. What are your mains like? Do you have make and model? Do you want to build a full set that are matched.

For some ideas, look at www.zaphaudio.com -- he documents his builds very well. We also have some projects here, and if you can wade through a ton of technical threads, htguide.com and diyaudio.com have good info too.

www.partsexpress.com has kits as well as an area that showcases people who built stuff with their parts. madisound.com has similar stuff as well.


----------



## bigdawg56 (Nov 1, 2008)

sorry the other speakers other than the sub r in wall with specs of 8〞2-WAY IN-WALL SPEAKERS

Impedance: 8 Ohms
Frequency Response: 52Hz - 20,000 Hz
Power Handling Capacity: 80 Watts Nominal, 120 Maximum
Woofer: 8" Kevlar Woven Cone Woofer w/ 30oz Magnet and rubber surrounds.
Tweeter: 1" Titanium Silk Membrane Dome (Pivoting)‧25Φ Swivel 
Voice Coil: 25Φ K.S.V
Sensitivity: 91 +/- 2db (1.0M/2.83V)
Crossover: 12dB per Octave (with -3, -6 dB Switch)
Cut-Out Dimensions: 12.75" (Length) x 8.7" (Width)
Overall Dimensions: 14.1" (Length) x 10" (Width)
Mounting Depth: 3 5/8"
but i want to put a center channel on the fireplace mantel under the plasma thank you


----------



## bigdawg56 (Nov 1, 2008)

decided on building inwall boxes instead of buying inwall speakers, can be seen here http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/16429-help-x-over-mtm-design.html so this is now my center channel crossover design using 4 dayton dc130bs-8 and dayton dc28f-8 tweeter. so take a look and tell me if im on the right track.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm a bit confused. Have you already bought / installed the mains? It kind of sounds like you haven't but I'm not sure.

Question 2, are you using 4 8" woofers and one tweeter? What kind of arrangment are you thinking of using (MMTMM, TMMMM, etc.)?


----------



## bigdawg56 (Nov 1, 2008)

i will be using 4 8ohm woofers and 1 tweeter in a mmtmm arangement no havent built the mains yet trying to get the x-over design before i order


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

bigdawg56 said:


> i will be using 4 8ohm woofers and 1 tweeter in a mmtmm arangement no havent built the mains yet trying to get the x-over design before i order


It looks like you are getting a big hump at 100Hz or so. It seems your woofers might be quite a bit more sensitive then your tweeter. Any reason why you don't want to do a simple TM design?


----------



## bigdawg56 (Nov 1, 2008)

i just thought it would sound better because it will be horz mounted


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

bigdawg56 said:


> i just thought it would sound better because it will be horz mounted


A few things, but first let me preface this by saying that the following is my opinion. I don't pretend to be any kind of expert. This is just what I've noticed from my experiments/experiences.

First off I've noticed it is easier to match DIY projects to existing speakers if you use similar type drivers - especially the tweeter. From your description I can't tell if it is a silk or titanium dome. If the latter I'd go with a titanium dome (maybe the Dayton DC25TS). If the former you are probably okay.

The wider you spread out a horizontal MTM (or MMTMM) design, the more horizontal lobing and tighter horizontal dispersion you will get. Since you are already limited by the size of your mains, you may want to consider doing a simple MTM and keep the woofers as tight together as possible. Personally I'd keep it simple and try to make a vertical TM. The extra speakers probably won't give you that much more as the mains wouldn't be able to keep up.


----------

